# Hi all of you fellow haunters



## The Flickering Candle (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been lurking for 2 months and finally found time to join you.
First of all, I am probably the oldest new member of this forum. I am almost 82 years old. I hope to become as proficient as some of you even if it takes me another 82 years.
I live in a small town about 45 miles south of Rochester, NY. Does anyone else live in this area?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, FC! Planning to stick around and learn for another 82 years is a great goal to have


----------



## The Flickering Candle (Apr 11, 2010)

*thank you*

Hi...Roxyblue
Many thanks for the welcome.
If I don't reach my goal at the end of 82 years, I'll consider adding a few more.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome Flickering Candle! Awesome to have someone of your experience be interested in being a haunter!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Finally....someone older than Vlad...hehehe. I know there are at least a few members on here from upstate New York, and there is a NY Make and take this weekend on Long Island if you wanted to make the trip!!! In the meantime, I'll try to remember who is from that area and let ya know. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Well hello and welcome to the fun!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome Flickerling!!! I think that is cool!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum FC!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

TFC hello and welcome and wishing you the best in the next 82 years.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I love the name.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Glad you decided to come out of the shadows and join the group. The people here are super helpful and friendly!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, FC.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! while lurking in the shadows is fun, I'm thrilled to have you make yourself known!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and have a great time


----------



## The Flickering Candle (Apr 11, 2010)

DarkLore said:


> Welcome to the forum. I love the name.


I picked out that name because I thought it fit someone of my age.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great to have you with us "The Flickering Candle"! Hope you enjoy it here as much as we do!


----------



## The Flickering Candle (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone...
Iwish to thank each and everyone of you for your warm welcome messages. They were greatly appreciated. I hope to get to know all of you better as time goes on.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, Bob, & Welcome! You'll learn 82 years worth of good haunting material here in under 20 hours of reading!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bob.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. May your candle burn for years to come.


----------

